# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Usul Aturan Lelang

## arungtasik

Forum koi-s bagian lelang tampaknya makin rame aja. Tapi kadang-kadang jadi membingungkan karena aturan lelangnya dibuat sendiri oleh pelelang. Sekadar usul, bagaimana kalau dibuatkan saja aturan bakunya. Sekadar usulan:

1. Ada batas maksimal harga. Seperti -- sebenarnya sudah dipake Om Datta -- di eBay, ada label BuyItNow (FYI, BuyItNow ini sudah dipatenkan oleh eBay dan pernah jadi sengketa gara-gara ada pihak lain yang pakai juga di situs lelangnya. Entah Om Kodama  gak tau sampai masih dipakainya juga). 

2. Mengingat banyak juga member yang seperti saya -- yang tidak terlalu mengerti yang mana ikan bagus, mana ikan bagus sekali -- dan potensial "salah bid" mungkin perlu mencantumkan ESTIMATED VALUE, seperti yang dipakai juga Om Kodama. Agar fair soal prakiraan nilai harga ikan ini, mungkin para senior bisa merumuskan teknik prakiraannya (tentu berdasarkan asal ikan impor atau lokal, ukuran, kualitas, dll yang saya sendiri tidak tahu).

3. Perlu ada batasan waktu yang seragam. Misalnya, 3 hari kerja untuk setiap lelang. Dan ini berlaku seragam. Bahwa harga ikan belum ketemu harga dasarnya, ya ikan ditarik dulu, kemudian dilelang lagi dari awal. 

4. Demi kemaslahatan umat penghobi koi, tampaknya perlu ada aturan kontribusi hasil lelang ke Koi-s. Misalnya, 5 % ato 10 % dari hasil lelang untuk kas dan maintenance forum. 

Udah ah, cape. Segitu dulu usul dari saya. 

Om Karom, terima kasih.

Salam
Tomi Lebang

----------


## steamkoi

2. Mengingat banyak juga member yang seperti saya -- yang tidak terlalu mengerti yang mana ikan bagus, mana ikan bagus sekali -- dan potensial "salah bid" mungkin perlu mencantumkan ESTIMATED VALUE, seperti yang dipakai juga Om Kodama. Agar fair soal prakiraan nilai harga ikan ini, mungkin para senior bisa merumuskan teknik prakiraannya (tentu berdasarkan asal ikan impor atau lokal, ukuran, kualitas, dll yang saya sendiri tidak tahu). *## Setuju ##*

4. Demi kemaslahatan umat penghobi koi, tampaknya perlu ada aturan kontribusi hasil lelang ke Koi-s. Misalnya, 5 % ato 10 % dari hasil lelang untuk kas dan maintenance forum. 

Untuk poin nomer 4 ini bisa di terapkan mungkin nanti setelah forum lelang lebih ramai lagi  ::  karena menurut saya ... kolom lelang masih terlalu sepi saat ini jadi dibiarkan dulu orang melakukan lelang dengan ketentuan2 yang tidak terlalu banyak.  ::  gimana menurut bpk ?  :: 

Dan untuk poin 1 saya rasa tidak apa2 para pelelang memiliki cara2 tersendiri untuk melelang karena disini menariknya lelang siapa yang paling hebat dan mempunyai system paling ok ..toh kalau sytem lelang agak2 susah atau aneh ..yah yang rugi penjualnya karena orang lari ke lelang lain  ::  dan sampai saat ini menurut saya lelang yang sudah berjalan masih dalam pengertian yang cukup baik  ::  

Untuk Buyitnow Yup saya setuju dengan pak Tomi lebih baik tidak digunakan karena sudah patent Ebay  ::  mungkin bisa dibuatkan system lain oleh pak admin  ::  standarnya apa agar tidak terkena tuntutan dari pihak2 lain  ::  

Selebihnya kita serahkan ke pak Admin  :: ) ehehe Top notch Mr tomi  ::  Salam kenal  ::

----------


## paimo

sangat setuju dg pak arungtasik....simple ..padat dan jelas.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

sangat jelas, akan lebih jelas jika sambil minum kopi toraja........
gimana Om Tomi,..............?


hahahahahahahaha, salut deh utk Om Tomi hanya jika nyuguhkan kopi utk babe karom sepertinya harus tampa gula om.

soalnya ilmu babe Karom akan luntur sama gula.

hahahahahahahaha

----------


## tenonx

> Untuk Buyitnow Yup saya setuju dengan pak Tomi lebih baik tidak digunakan karena sudah patent Ebay  mungkin bisa dibuatkan system lain oleh pak admin  standarnya apa agar tidak terkena tuntutan dari pihak2 lain


Gimana klo pake BeliSekarang ?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Orang Indonesia kan   ::   :P

----------


## steamkoi

> Originally Posted by steamkoi
> 
> Untuk Buyitnow Yup saya setuju dengan pak Tomi lebih baik tidak digunakan karena sudah patent Ebay  mungkin bisa dibuatkan system lain oleh pak admin  standarnya apa agar tidak terkena tuntutan dari pihak2 lain 
> 
> 
> Gimana klo pake BeliSekarang ?           
> 
> Orang Indonesia kan    :P


Yup spertinya bisa  ::

----------


## hankoi

> Originally Posted by steamkoi
> 
> Untuk Buyitnow Yup saya setuju dengan pak Tomi lebih baik tidak digunakan karena sudah patent Ebay  mungkin bisa dibuatkan system lain oleh pak admin  standarnya apa agar tidak terkena tuntutan dari pihak2 lain 
> 
> 
> Gimana klo pake BeliSekarang ?           
> 
> Orang Indonesia kan    :P


Cucok dab   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ayo dong... ditambuo lagi usulannyo....
Gosipnya besok bakal diomongin... jadi tolong hidupkan terus kompornyo  ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

kemarin saya ketemu ama mas beryl, 
katanya mau dirapatin dulu bersama dengan para pengurus koi's di jakarta.

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Ajik....kyk nya udah pada kehabisan minyak kali....  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Karena di Thread ini jg udah pada kasih usul dan saran di topic Forum Lelang. Di combine aja....krn topic nya sama......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Pak Ajik....kyk nya udah pada kehabisan minyak kali....     
> Karena di Thread ini jg udah pada kasih usul dan saran di topic Forum Lelang. Di combine aja....krn topic nya sama......


Yup bener sekali pak  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Teman2.

Terima kasih atas sumbangan usulnya yg sangat membangun, sore tadi KOIs sdh merampungkan tatacara lelang yg sederhana tapi cukup padat, diharapkan dpt ditayangkan oleh yg berwenang dalam waktu singkat

Salam KOIs

----------


## koiworks

Salam Kois.

Akhir-akhir ini saya melihat banyak lelang yang menggunakan "Reserved Price". Artinya tidak akan terjadi transaksi jika penawaran tidak mencapai harga yang diiinginkan oleh PENJUAL.

Menurut saya itu hanya membuang-buang waktu saja. Lebih baik harga lelang dimulai dari batas bawah harga yang dapat diterima oleh penjual.

Reserved price biasanya justru dibuat atau ditentukan oleh PEMBELI. Misalnya begini, saya ingin membeli 1 ekor Kohaku dengan spesifikasi atau syarat-syarat yang saya tentukan. Lalu saya mengundang secara terbuka kepada siapa saja yang dapat menawarkan ikan dengan syarat-syarat yang telah saya tentukan dengan reserved price yang juga saya umumkan atau tidak saya umumkan.

Mohon maaf kalau pendapat saya salah.

----------


## SUNU

Saya sangat setuju dengan pak Koiworks,

Blind "Reserved Price" buat saya yang awam ini, rasanya agak aneh. Setuju istilah pak Koiworks "buang-buang waktu saja". Udah begadangin semalem, akhirnya dapet highest bid. Eh besoknya dibilang, dibawah Reserved Price. Lucu kan? Lebih lucu lagi si pengikut Lelang sama sekali tidak tahu berapa "Reserved Price" nya.
"Reserved Price" seharusnya ada korelasi dengan Harga penawaran awal dari Pelelang. Misal, Panitia Lelang (dalam hal ini Tim Forum) mensyaratkan "Reserved Price" tidak lebih dari 100% dari Harga penawaran awal. Sehingga para peserta Lelang secara tidak langsung bisa mengira-ngira berapa RP yg telah ditentukan.  Harga akhir, tentu tidak dibatasi oleh "RP" ini. JAdi bisa saja ditutup 6 kali lipat harga penawaran awal. Begitu, pendapat saya. Kurang lebihnya mohon maaf.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Salam Kois.
> 
> Akhir-akhir ini saya melihat banyak lelang yang menggunakan "Reserved Price". Artinya tidak akan terjadi transaksi jika penawaran tidak mencapai harga yang diiinginkan oleh PENJUAL.
> 
> Menurut saya itu hanya membuang-buang waktu saja. Lebih baik harga lelang dimulai dari batas bawah harga yang dapat diterima oleh penjual.
> 
> Reserved price biasanya justru dibuat atau ditentukan oleh PEMBELI. Misalnya begini, saya ingin membeli 1 ekor Kohaku dengan spesifikasi atau syarat-syarat yang saya tentukan. Lalu saya mengundang secara terbuka kepada siapa saja yang dapat menawarkan ikan dengan syarat-syarat yang telah saya tentukan dengan reserved price yang juga saya umumkan atau tidak saya umumkan.
> 
> Mohon maaf kalau pendapat saya salah.


Ditampung, pak. Reserved price juga menjadi concern kita....
Kita menyadari semakin banyak transaksi yang gagal, antara lain karena faktor ini akan membuat forum lelang menjadi kekurangan peminat

----------


## karom

saya pribadi sependapat seharusnya reserved price adalah sama dengan starting price .. tapi nanti konsekuensinya lelang menjadi kurang seru karena mungkin bakal banyak terjadi lelang yang bahkan tanpa penawar sama sekali.

silahkan kalo ada masukan lain nanti pak Ajik DKK yang akan memformulasikannya

----------


## koiworks

Terima kasih pak Karom.

Menurut saya ada 2 hal yang menjadikan lelang tidak menarik:
1) Barang yang ditawarkan tidak menarik
2) Overprice

Salam.

----------


## karom

> Terima kasih pak Karom.
> 
> Menurut saya ada 2 hal yang menjadikan lelang tidak menarik:
> 1) Barang yang ditawarkan tidak menarik
> 2) Overprice
> 
> Salam.


untuk poin-1, pernah juga ada wacana untuk dibentuk semacam team appraisal, yang akan menilai terlebih dahulu ikan yang akan dilelang layak atau pantas tidaknya, mungkin suatu saat nanti bisa kita terapkan ya

untuk poin-2, diluar kontrol kita dalam arti terserah yang punya ikan mau dijual berapanya, kalo overprice ya gak laku sebaliknya kalo underprice ... menyesal kemudian .. he he

----------


## koiworks

> Originally Posted by koiworks
> 
> Terima kasih pak Karom.
> 
> Menurut saya ada 2 hal yang menjadikan lelang tidak menarik:
> 1) Barang yang ditawarkan tidak menarik
> 2) Overprice
> 
> Salam.
> ...


Kalau menurut saya malah terbalik pak;
Untuk point-1, yang menentukan adalah pihak yang akan menawar apakah barang yang ditawarkan menarik atau tidak bagi dia.
Untuk point-2, supaya tidak terjadi overprice maka dibutuhkan team appraisal yang menaksir harga wajar terendah atau disebut "bottom price". Kalau under price tidak mungkin terjadi, karena tidak ada paksaan dari siapapun untuk menjual rugi atau menyesal dikemudian hari.

Maaf ya pak kalau saya salah.

----------


## karom

> Originally Posted by karom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by koiworks
> 
> ...


1. Seharusnya memang begitu tetapi mekanismenya bagaimana, karena boleh menawar kan semua anggota forum dan tidak mungkin ditanyai 1-1, jadi yang memungkinkan adalah melalui polling atau melalui perwakilan misalnya team appraisal yang terdiri dari para pakar dan mewakili para penawar.

2. mungkin bisa dijelaskan lagi pak maksudnya menaksir harga wajar terendah (bottom price) bagaimana ? misalnya team appraisal telah menentukan harga wajar terendah (bottom price) adalah 1jt maka apakah pemilik harus menawarkan ikan dimulai dari harga 1jt ?

maklum nih gak pernah ikut lelang di Christie atau Sotheby ... atau mungkin ada rekan2 yang sering ngikut auction disana, please share dong ..

----------


## SUNU

Wah Pak Karom, jangan mencontoh ke Christie.....   ::   ::  
Fair and Simple aja...

Menurut saya kualitas ikan gak perlu diseleksi karena tentu harganya pun mengikuti kualitasnya.. Jangan lupa, masih ada member yang perlu ikan second grade untuk berbagai keperluan.... he he he he....   ::  
Usulan saya Reserved price maksimal 2 kali lipat dari harga pembukaan.

----------


## chester

Menarik sekali threadnya boz Karom, seperti yang pernah kita bahas beberapa waktu yang lalu sebelum Festival ...
Kalau sekedar ingin tahu tata cara lelang Christie / Sotheby mungkin kita Minggu besok bisa tanya lagi ke Iwan yang akan datang juga ke Pancoran dan beberapa kali ikut lelang lukisan di balai balai lelang tersebut. Cuma menurut saya akan jadi menjelimet karena tatacara mereka mewajibkan adanya katalog2 yang komplit berisikan content tentang barang yang mau dilelang berikut sertifikasi yang dimiliki and siapa saja owner2 sebelumnya dsb.   ::  

cheers

----------


## koiworks

Menjawab pertanyaan pak Karom diatas;

Jika team appraisal sudah menentukan "bottom price" maka PENJUAL seharusnya mengikuti saran team appraisal, jika tidak maka ada beberapa kemungkinan:

1) Penjual tidak diperbolehkan melakukan lelang, tapi ini sepertinya terlalu "kejam"
2) Penjual bisa menaikan harga untuk starting price yang lebih tinggi dari bottom price
3) Penjual tidak mengindahkan taksiran team appraisal sehingga semaunya menentukan starting price, dengan konsekuensi bisa terjadi overprice yang mengakibatkan lelang tidak menarik
4) Atau malah Penjual menurunkan harga lagi untuk starting price yang lebih rendah dari bottom price atau sering disebut "rock bottom price" atau mungkin "loose price", dengan alasan-alasan tertentu (berani rugi, sosial, ingin cepat-cepat "close", kepepet, dsb.)

Hal-hal diatas adalah semata-mata pendapat saya yang mungkin bisa direnungkan untuk kebaikan dan pendidikan kita bersama.

Peace....peace.....peace.

----------


## SUNU

Tim appraisal? Apa tidak berlebihan? Kita kan gak Lelang property atau mahakarya seni. Siapa yg selalu siap menjadi anggota tim? berapa lama proses penaksiran ini mengingat ini adalah kerja tim yg anggota2nya mempunyai aktivitas lain? Penaksiran nilai ikan via foto? Hm.. kadang meleset. Jika pelelang tidak 'wajib' menuruti hasil kerja tim, jadi poinnya apa? Akhirnya anggota tim akan kapok melakukan tugasnya lagi. mari pertimbangkan lg efesiensi dan efektifitas tim ini sebelum berkembang lebih jauh dan menjadi mubazir. gak asik kalo nantinya malah jadi dispute.

----------


## koiworks

Pak SUNU,

Mungkin praktisnya begini saja:
1) Penjual menawarkan harga awal (starting price) dengan harga terendah yang dia kehendaki
2) Kalau barang yang ditawarkan bagus dengan harga yang bersahabat pasti lelangnya menarik
3) Kalau barang yang ditawarkan kurang menarik, apalagi harganya tidak menarik, pasti tidak ada atau sepi penawar.

Salam Kois pak.

----------


## SUNU

Cocok Pak. Setuju. Sudah ada beberapa contoh.
Hanya saja, prinsip diatas belum menyentuh esensi permasalahan kita. Bagaimana dengan isue Reserved Price yang kadang membuat Lelang menjadi tidak 'closed'?

----------


## koiworks

> Cocok Pak. Setuju. Sudah ada beberapa contoh.
> Hanya saja, prinsip diatas belum menyentuh esensi permasalahan kita. Bagaimana dengan isue Reserved Price yang kadang membuat Lelang menjadi tidak 'closed'?


Ya kalau mengikuti kaidah saya diatas berarti TIDAK ADA "Reserved Price".

OK ya Pak?

----------


## SUNU

Kalau saya sih ok.  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Sy mau sharing aja nih.....
Sekarang sy liat semua lelang2 rata2 pakai reserve price.....
Menurut sy dgn adanya reserve price yg mana tidak di open di publik....ini akan membuat lelang tdk menarik.
Org yg tdnya mau bid, tp dgn adanya reserve price yg mana....pengikut lelang no idea berapa reserve price.
Ini akan membuat pengikut lelang malas utk bid krn mereka merasa ini akan buang2 waktu aja utk bid. 
Nanti udah cape2 bid ternyata ga ketemu reserve price....jadi no point utk ikut lelang yg ada reserve price.
Reserve price boleh kita anggap bahwa pelelang punya intention utk jual ikan dgn harga minimum ( bottom rock price ) yaitu reserve price.
Jadi kenapa harga awal nya ga langsung aja pakai harga yg diinginkan yaitu bottom rock price nya. Hilangkan reserve price.
Jadi pengikut lelang bisa ancar2 sesuai budget nya.
Begitulah pendapat sy.

----------


## hankoi

Yup, setuju dech ma pak Lurah_  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Faris

Ikut sumbang saran aahhhh....
Anggota forum kita ini adalah dari tingkat pemula sampai tingkat mahir, dari sekedar hobi sampai pedagang, dari yang cuma pelihara 3 ekor ikan sampai yang sudah punya GC.
Dari kemajemukan anggota ini maka saya berpendapat bahwa :
  - _Starting Price_
  - Kelipatan _bidding_
  - Jangka waktu lelang
  - _Reserve Price_
  - Kualitas & Jumlah ikan
Semuanya diserahkan ke mekanisme pasar saja. Karena semakin banyak batasan berarti semakin mengkotak-kotak anggota forum ini sendiri.
Kalau menurut saya yang perlu dipertegas adalah keberadaan ikan yang dipajang di _thread_ lelang itu sendiri, karena seperti kita ketahui bersama anggota forum kita ini juga ada yang mempunyai website sendiri yang content-nya juga jual/lelang ikan. Nah bagaimana jika pada saat bersamaan anggota tersebut memajang satu ikan di tempat berbeda (thread lelang dan di website-nya sendiri). Karena tidak menutup kemungkinan akan ada deal bersamaan untuk ikan yang sama oleh orang yang berbeda karena lelang terjadi di dua media.
Demikian pendapat saya dan sebelumnya mohon maaf. Hal ini saya sampaikan bukan bermaksud menyakiti dan menyinggung perasaan anggota forum yang punya website. Tetapi semata-mata supaya ada keterbukaan di forum ini sehingga mengurangi perselisihan di kemudian hari.

Salam,
Faris

----------


## TSA

> Dari kemajemukan anggota ini maka saya berpendapat bahwa :
>   - _Starting Price_
>   - Kelipatan _bidding_
>   - Jangka waktu lelang
>   - _Reserve Price_
>   - Kualitas & Jumlah ikan
> Semuanya diserahkan ke mekanisme pasar saja.
> Salam,
> Faris


Setuju Om, kalu boleh tambahin dikit:
 - _Starting Price_     > terserah pelelang kalo ketinggian tidak akan ada yg ngebid.
  - Kelipatan _bidding_  > terserah pelelang kalo ketinggian pergerakan akan lambat
  - Jangka waktu lelang    > terserah Pelelang Kalo kelamaan akan ditunggu di tikungan terakhir (kalo ngga lupa)
  - _Reserve Price_     > Terserah Pelelang, tapi harus dibuka ke publik pada akhir lelang supaya fair
  - Kualitas & Jumlah ikan  > Terserah Pelelang, makin banyak ikan, peserta makin sedikit krn tdk mau beli ikan yg tdk disukai.
Tambahan : Ikan yg dilelang tidak boleh ditarik ditengah periode lelang kecuali Mati, Ikan mengalami perubahan kondisi ditengah periode (mis:sakit) harus diinformasikan.

regards
Tsa

----------


## SUNU

> Setuju Om, kalu boleh tambahin dikit:
>  - _Starting Price_     > terserah pelelang kalo ketinggian tidak akan ada yg ngebid.
>   - Kelipatan _bidding_  > terserah pelelang kalo ketinggian pergerakan akan lambat
>   - Jangka waktu lelang    > terserah Pelelang Kalo kelamaan akan ditunggu di tikungan terakhir (kalo ngga lupa)
>   - _Reserve Price_     > Terserah Pelelang, tapi harus dibuka ke publik pada akhir lelang supaya fair
>   - Kualitas & Jumlah ikan  > Terserah Pelelang, makin banyak ikan, peserta makin sedikit krn tdk mau beli ikan yg tdk disukai.
> Tambahan : Ikan yg dilelang tidak boleh ditarik ditengah periode lelang kecuali Mati, Ikan mengalami perubahan kondisi ditengah periode (mis:sakit) harus diinformasikan.
> 
> regards
> Tsa


Sejauh yang Om sebutkan diatas, saya SETUJU semua poinnya, kecuali sub-poin RESERVED PRICE. Menurut saya harus ada batas atas-nya, agar tidak "cape deh" dan setuju untuk dibuka diakhir lelang.  ::  TOP. SIMPLE, JUST & FAIR.

----------


## William Pantoni

Mengenai reserve price...
Sebagai contoh aja...
Baru2 ini ada 2 lelangan yg pakai reserve price...coba liat..lelangannya sepi yg bid.
Akhir nya ada segelintir org yg bid tp di akhir lelang, pelelang bilang belum meet reserve price.
Akhir nya lelang batal.
Itu kan CPD....buat org jd malas bid.

----------


## revanio

saya pribadi gak setuju dgn reserve price,utk aturan lelang yg sudah disebutkan diatas saya rasa sudah cukup baik n setuju.
mari teman2 yg lain, saran n idenya utk bpk2 moderator toh utk kita2 juga.

salam

fredy revanio-koi's hunter

----------


## irwhadi

Permasalahan dgn reserve price: kalau settingnya ketinggian, sedangkan mulainya kerendahan, maka reserve price tidak terpenuhi, lelang menjadi batal. Contoh: direserve di Rp. 3jt, starting price Rp. 500rb, kelipatan bid Rp. 50rb, maka perlu 50 kali bid supaya reserve price terpenuhi (dgn asumsi pada naik cuman Rp. 50rb setiap kali bid). Kecuali naiknya lebih dari itu setiap kali lipatnya, umpamanya naik Rp. 500rb setiap kalinya. Maka cuman perlu 5 kali bid aja. Cuman siapa yg mau naik sebanyak itu dgn cepat? 
Usulan saya, untuk setiap lelang diberikan estimasi harga (estimate price) yg mana reserve pricenya antara rentang tersebut. Seperti contoh diatas, estimate pricenya Rp. 2.5jt s/d Rp. 3.5 jt. Kelipatan bid Rp. 100rb, starting bid di Rp. 2jt. 
Bila dianggap starting price ketinggian (overvalue) maka lelang akan sepi. Ini lebih baik ketimbang lelang ramai tapi ternyata masih jauh dari reserve price. Yg kecewa cuman sellernya, bukan biddernya (banyak orang). 
Bila lelang ditutup dibawah reserve price (Rp. 3jt), tergantung seller apakah mau dilepas apa tidak, setidaknya kan sdh dekat dgn expected price yg ditetapkan. 
Bila sdh diatas reserve price (>Rp.3jt), lelang sukses, semua happy.

----------


## showa

lelang

sepertinya apa yg disampaikan oleh om om merupakan masukan yg sangat berarti diantara satu dari sekian masukkan tersebut sudah di perbaiki karena kebetulan ada di dalam kasus contoh yg sudah terjadi. (  ::   )

akan tetapi utk beberapa hal lain ini akan menjadi bahan pertimbangan yg patut utk di bicarakan mudah **an kita mendapat solusi terbaiknya.

----------


## PutNus

*RESERVE PRICE*

Sebenarnya bukan  soal Reserve Price itu yang  menjadi Persoalan utama dilelang kita, tetapi soal FAIRLY dan KETERBUKAAN.

Reserve Price...bila ini dimaksudkan sebagai *Harga yang diinginkan Pelelang,* maka taruh saja harga itu pada pilihan *Buy it Now*.
_Jangan disembunyikan didalam karung Reserve Price yang gelap gulita._Dalam sebuah lelang Keinginan seorang Pelelang jangan di mutlakan harus tercapai, seperti juga keinginan para peserta lelang yang tidak bisa memastikan dapat membeli ikan itu dengan tawaran  yang diinginkannya.

Bila harga yang diinginkan pelelang pada *Buy it Now* itu memang proporsional, bisa dipastikan akan segera tercapai dengan munculnya seorang bider yang langsung mengambil opsi Buy it Now, Lelangpun segera *berakhir dan berhasil* tanpa banyak buang  buang energi

Tapi Pelelang juga harus genteleman melepas ikannya jika ternyata pasar lelang  menilai harga yang diinginkan oleh pelelang pada Buy it Now tidak proporsional dan tak ada yang mencapai  harga itu

Adil bukan? 
Keinginan pembeli belum tentu tercapai, keinginan pelelangpun  wallahu allam, keinginan kedua belah pihak disampaikan dengan jelas.  
Apapun hasilnya  transaksi tetap berjalan  semua tunduk pada keputusan pasar.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Bgm kalau saya buatkan aturan lelangnya sbb, setuju kah?

Lelang harus dilakukan dengan semangat keterbukaan karena pembeli tidak dapat melihat langsung ikannya melainkan dari photo, Minimum penjual harus memberikan informasi sbb.

*1.SPESIFIKASI TEKNIS IKAN*,Penjual harus menginformasikan ikannya selengkap mungkin, MINIMUM INFO adalah : *Ukuran* (cm), *Breeder* (bila tidak tahu maka isi saja "tidak diketahui"),*Gender* (untuk tosai umumnya blm diketahui isi saja "belum diketahui", *Umur ikan* (klo tdk tahu kira2 saja), Klo ikan ada cacat atau sakit harus diinformasikan (misal, sirip bengkok,sakit fin rot, dll).

(rekan2 _tolong dikorekdi dan ditambahkan bila perlu_)

*2.HARGA*,penjual harus mematuhi hal-hal berikut ;*Harga awal* adalah harga minimum yg diinginkan penjual, *Kenaikan harga* untuk penawar dirserahkan kpd penjual. *Reserve price* tidak diperkenankan, penjual dapat memberikan pilihan "Beli Sekarang" atau *"Bungkus"* dgn harga tertentu.

*3.WAKTU LELANG*, Maximum 7 hari. minimum 1 hari (24 jam).

*4.PEMBATALAN*, Lelang tidak dapat dibatalkan secara sepihak kecuali ikan mati atau sakit parah.

Penjual dapat menambahkan kondisi2 lain spt memberikan fee ke kois, aturan transport atau apa saja, asalkan peraturan minimum 1,2,3 & 4 diatas sdh dipenuhi.

Nah Rekan2., agar aturan segera dapat di bakukan mohon komentarnya., koreksi atau usul apa saja.., bila ada 10 member kois menyetujui maka Peraturan ini akan diresmikan.

----------


## revanio

horeeeeee  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om....
Gimana dengan data2 penjual dan pembeli ??
Apakah perlu ada Koi ID ???

----------


## h3ln1k

> Om....
> Gimana dengan data2 penjual dan pembeli ??
> Apakah perlu ada Koi ID ???


kayaknya perlu juga om biar tidak ada kejadian setelah dibeli dan dikirim ternyata ikan ga sesuai dengan spec dan penjualnya hilang

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Om....
> Gimana dengan data2 penjual dan pembeli ??
> Apakah perlu ada Koi ID ???
> 
> 
> kayaknya perlu juga om biar tidak ada kejadian setelah dibeli dan dikirim ternyata ikan ga sesuai dengan spec dan penjualnya hilang


pembelinya juga?

----------


## h3ln1k

yup om lengkap penjual dan pembeli satu paket   ::  ntar giliran udah deal pembelinya juga ngabur alias iseng bid

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Om....
> Gimana dengan data2 penjual dan pembeli ??
> Apakah perlu ada Koi ID ???


Sebenarnya kejujuran lah yang kita harapkan dari penjual dan pembeli, bila terjadi ketidak jujuran maka biarlah hukum alam yang akan menentukan..,agar semua tidak terlalu rumit, utk indentitas.. bgm klo khusus penjual minimum hrs sdh posting 10x, dan harus sdh mempunyai kois ID.

----------


## SUNU

He he he syarat-nya jangan kekanak-kanakan gitu atuh Kang Robby. Nanti orang posting "He he he... " 10 kali dulu, baru boleh jualan.....   ::  

Kang, kalo ID KOI's harus dimiliki penjual untuk melindungi kepentingan pembeli,...
kenapa, Penjual juga gak dilindungi dengan hal yg sama dengan mengharuskan si pembeli memiliki ID KOI's?

----------


## rvidella

> He he he syarat-nya jangan kekanak-kanakan gitu atuh Kang Robby. Nanti orang posting "He he he... " 10 kali dulu, baru boleh jualan.....   
> 
> Kang, kalo ID KOI's harus dimiliki penjual untuk melindungi kepentingan pembeli,...
> kenapa, Penjual juga gak dilindungi dengan hal yg sama dengan mengharuskan si pembeli memiliki ID KOI's?


boss SUNU ... ditungguin hari ini tidak ada kabar nih

pertanyaan: Apakah dengan punya ID KOIS, baik penjual maupun pembeli dapat dilindungi?
bagaimana bentuk perlindungannya?

jualan dan lelang ini memang ribet yah karena ada urusan fulus dan 
sebisa mungkin tidak terlalu komplikasi peraturannya agar minat untuk melelang dan jual-beli tetap jalan ... yah biar sesepuh merumuskan dan menetapkan deh
kita patuhi saja rambu-rambunya

dodo

----------


## showa

Apapun judul yg kita bahas larinya tetap ke arah yg sama.

*JABAT ERAT BERSAHABAT DI BUNGKUS TALI SILATURAHIM YG ERAT*

dari contoh yg sudah ada dan di pratekkan dalam beberapa kali oleh kawan ** sesama penggemar ikan koi semuanya merupakan tanda tanda persahabatan, kalaupun ada beberapa peraturan yg kita coba jalankan itu salah satu sarana usaha kita bersama supaya persahabatan ini dapat semangkin berarti.

mari kita coba bersama sama, dgn melangkah siapa tau kita dapat terus maju kedepan.

salut utk semuanya.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Ditunggu persetujuan para member kois utk membuat aturan lelang diatas jadi resmi, bila tidak pun.., mudah2an aturan lelang diatas dapat dipakai sebagai acuan kalau memang diperlukan.

----------


## cantonguy

Kenapa aturan baku utk lelang ngga di-sesuaikan dgn Ebay.com atau Yahoo auction aja .
Mereka sih tetap pakai sistem "reserve price" .
Utk masalah reserve price , kudu-nya penjual melaporkan ke moderator saat posting .
Jadi moderator bisa mengawasi jalan-nya lelang .

Ini ditujukan utk penjual yang kadang2 malu utk membuka harga yg terlalu tinggi .
Misal : ikan yg di lelang harga minimal 20jt .. kalo pun langsung tanpa reserve price, privacy penjual tentunya agak terganggu sebab semua org tahu kalo penjual adalah org yang berada karena memiliki ikan yang mahal .
Dan kalo pun ikan ngga laku , tentu-nya di forum lelang juga mengundang komen/sentil2-an negatif dll.

Utk peserta lelang/jual beli , hendaknya sih sudah register sebagai anggota KOI's .
Jadi apabila ada masalah di kemudian hari , anggota mungkin di banned .

Setahu saya lelang online koi yang di Jepang juga masi menganut sistem yang sama dgn Ebay/Yahoo Auction juga .

Bedanya : trik foto , tidak diperbolehkan modify Photoshop . Jadi penjual yah dituntut utk foto dgn jelas , dgn demikian pembeli juga tidak merasa beli kucing dalam karung . Juga posisi foto ikan harus : dari atas , samping kiri dan samping kanan .
Jadi utk masalah pot belly dll. bisa kelihatan dgn jelas .

Utk masalah kecelakaan pengiriman dan lain2 , saya masi perlu cari tau lebih jelas .

Tolong komen utk usulan saya di atas . Terima kasih ..

Salam,
Riwin




> Ditunggu persetujuan para member kois utk membuat aturan lelang diatas jadi resmi, bila tidak pun.., mudah2an aturan lelang diatas dapat dipakai sebagai acuan kalau memang diperlukan.

----------


## rvidella

> Ini ditujukan utk penjual yang kadang2 malu utk membuka harga yg terlalu tinggi .
> Misal : ikan yg di lelang harga minimal 20jt .. kalo pun langsung tanpa reserve price, privacy penjual tentunya agak terganggu sebab semua org tahu kalo penjual adalah org yang berada karena memiliki ikan yang mahal .
> Dan kalo pun ikan ngga laku , tentu-nya di forum lelang juga mengundang komen/sentil2-an negatif dll.



apa forum koi's tercinta siap?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

ayo melangkah,...........tdk perlu ragu.
kita percaya semua peraturan itu baik adanya. jikalau di dalam ada sedikit perbedaan kita anggap itu proses menuju yg lebih baik.

ketuk palu saja, utk aturan tsb kita praktekkan bersama jika dipersimpangan jalan perlu di perbaiki ya kita perbaiki pula bersama sama sambil minum kopi jika perlu.

setelah oke saya akan coba lelang satu ekor ikan utk uji coba, jika di ijinkan oleh om om.........?

----------


## William Pantoni

Setujuu Om....
Ketuk palu aj dulu....klu ada kekurangan / perbedaan.....nanti bisa disesuaikan bersama.

Utk tambahan info aj, ada jg masukan dari Pak Bas nih yg mungkin bisa diambil beberapa points nya.




> A. Hak dan Kewajiban Penyelenggara Lelang.
> 
> 1) Identitas/eksistensi yang jelas, lebih diutamakan anggota koi's.
> Bila bukan angota koi's harus mendaftarkan identitasnya kepada yang ditunjuk atau panitia lelang (by email atau per telp/SMS) untuk memperoleh no register.
> 2) Menjamin bahwa Koi yang di lelang dalam kondisi sehat dan tidak cacat (baik yang tampak maupun yang tidak terlhat pada gambar). Apabila terdapat cacat atau sebagian sisik/warna rusak harus diberikan keterangan dengan jelas.
> 3) Menyampaikan keterangan ukuran koi dalam cm secara akurat dengan benar sesuai ketentuan.
> 4) Tidak dengan sengaja memanipulasi gambar untuk tujuan mencari keuntungan pribadi.
> 5) Menetapkan harga limit (minimal) dan kenaikan penawaran minimal Rp. 50.000,- atau kelipatannya.
> 6) Menetapkan kapan (tanggal dan jam) dimulainya lelang, dan kapan (tanggal dan jam) diakhiri lelang. Ketentuan jangka waktu pelaksanaan lelang minimal 7 hari kalender dan maks. 15 hari kalender.
> ...

----------


## raditya

Sekedar usul juga, bagaimana kalau untuk post lelang yang sudah laku bisa di hapus dari forum dengan tujuan agar para hobiest tidak terkesan melihat berulang-ulang...
thanks  ::   ::

----------

